

Show HN: We're trying to help eradicate preventable blindness - dhaivatpandya
http://campaignagainstblindness.org/

======
sebg
Hi - great cause!

Some thoughts:

1\. After the title and tag line "AN EFFORT TO FIGHT CURABLE BLINDNESS IN
DEVELOPING NATIONS." tell me exactly how you are going to fight this fight.

2.On your about page I see that "Dr. Nitin Pandya ... has been involved with
performing charitable eye surgeries for more than 25 years" Tell me that right
away on the front page. This is a really interesting hook and I would
definitely read more as I love donating to people who actually make a
difference.

3\. On the front page you quote some alarmingly large numbers that made me
think of the following quote => "The death of one man is a tragedy, the death
of millions is a statistic." Perhaps you can focus on a few of the cases you
have already helped.

4\. Following up to number 3, please tell us how many lives you have
positively affected.

5\. Eradicating preventable blindness if a big goal and hard to get my head
around. If there a specific surgery that Dr. Nitin Pandya focuses on? By
sharing and focusing on that specific patient issue it's easier to grasp and
helps know that even a little bit of help will go a really long way.

6\. On the right hand side you have a paypal donate button. I would put the
message you have beneath the button "SAVE A SIGHT, CHANGE A LIFE Make a gift
of sight" above the button as that way I have a better motivator to donate.

7\. Per earlier points, maybe the message "SAVE A SIGHT, CHANGE A LIFE Make a
gift of sight" could be tightened to something that is way more specific
either regarding surgery or individual patients.

8\. Talk more about cataracts in first world countries verus third world
countries. Help me understand why this is such an important problem to solve
and why my donation will actually make a difference.

9\. A great deal of the pictures on the front page are of building rather than
people. People usually tend to get more sympathy than buildings so perhaps add
more people to the front page?

Great work - like what you are doing and wish you the best of luck!

~~~
dhaivatpandya
Hi,

Thanks a lot for responding! Your suggestions are incredibly helpful.

First of all, we intend to fight curable blindness with surgical camps across
rural areas, with free of charge surgeries (as you probably know from reading
the rest of the website). We'll add this as a main heading.

We'll move the stuff about Dr. Pandya to the main page as well, and, include
some more details about his philanthropic career.

Dr. Pandya has done thousands of charitable surgeries in the past (right from
his medical school days!). He has helped setup two very large charitable
hospitals, which are still in existence. And, he has spent a majority of his
career doing charitable surgeries. Of course, it is difficult to pick out
separate cases, but, there are a few. Once, he operated on a 92 year old
patient (free of charge), who had been blind for almost 40 years and revived
her eyesight, who saw her family for the first time in 40 years!

We intend the surgical camps to carry out a wide variety of surgeries - treat
cataracts, glaucoma, infectious diseases, etc.

We will be doing surgeries at lowest possible cost, where the physicians will
be giving volunteer service; so as to maximize the impact of the donations.
Costs consist of lenses, medications etc. (unavoidable).

We're working on replacing the current pictures with newer ones relating to
surgeries we've performed.

I'm also sending this to you as an email, just so it doesn't get lost in the
maelstrom of HN comments.

~~~
sebg
Hi - glad they were helpful! :)

As a further suggestion you can even put what you wrote on the website as well
as it really gets to the point of what you do.

Congrats and good luck!

